# image in der rechten unteren ecke



## icemannn (13. Mai 2004)

ich möchte gern in der rechten unteren ecke des containers ein bild plazieren.
je nachdem wie lang der container wird sollte das bild ja ebenfalls mitwandern.

das problem ist, dass es im mozilla problemlos läuft aber nicht im ie.

hier mal der auszug des divs, welches in die rechte untere ecke soll:
.unten{
width:171px;
height:183px;
background: url(images/unten.gif) no-repeat bottom right;
position:absolute;
margin:0px;
padding:0px;
bottom:0px;
right:0px;
}

der container sieht so aus:
#container { 
margin: 0px; 
background: #7CADFE;
padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px;
width: 800px;
position:absolute;
left:50%;
margin-left: -400px;
}

die erste idee war ja, das bild einfach als background im container bottom right zu plazieren. leider setzt sich dabei aber ein anderes element drüber und überdeckt es. ich brauch also etwas was sich über alles drübersetzt.

danke schonmal.


----------



## icemannn (13. Mai 2004)

hat sich erledigt. habs hinbekommen.
hab um das bilddiv noch ein div gemacht:
#main {
width:800px;
float:left;
padding-top:20px;
}

dann geht es komischerweise auch im ie.


----------



## IRIE (27. September 2004)

du kannst mit dem 

z-index: 1;  bzw fortlaufende Zahle, bestimmen welche divs, ganz oben liegen sollen !


----------

